# Brisket temps



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 12, 2007)

What temp do you cook your brisket to? I cook to 190 and rest. And second where to you check the temps in the flat or point?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 12, 2007)

190*...for an in-depth review of how people cook their briskets...check out the Brisket Round table podcast.

www.bbq-4-u.com/pods


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 12, 2007)

I pull mine in the 190-195* temp range, wrap in foil and towel and let rest a minimum of 2 hours before cooling and slicing.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 12, 2007)

190-ish in the flat...the key is the few hour wrapped rest time as Larry says.


----------



## john pen (Mar 12, 2007)

Ill ditto what Larry says...


----------



## Rich Decker (Mar 12, 2007)

I think the brisket tells you at what temp to pull it. Any where between *190 and *205 and it will pass the fork test.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 12, 2007)

190 then foil in a cooler


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 12, 2007)

Being a middle Tennessee boy I got to get used to BBQ that once Moooed. Mine always oinked first. Nobody out there found a oinkin cow have ya?    (that's a joke)


----------



## zilla (Mar 12, 2007)

Bring that brisket to 190 and start checking it with a tooth pick every five degrees until the tooth pick goes in easy. Then wrap and rest.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 13, 2007)

Is this poke test where the term "Cow Poke" came from?   I guess I need to learn how to poke my cow. [smilie=dancing_cow.gif] I appreiciate the info. I'm not far off with what I've been doing, but now I have a clearer idea as to how to finish it. Thanks a bunch!

Rooster


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 13, 2007)

It looks like I'll just use the therm on my butts and when they are done I'll begin to check the flatt with the old cow poke method.


----------



## DaleP (Mar 14, 2007)

I inject with Tab then let it rest in a cooler for 50 days. 

Or sometimes I just do what Larry does.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 14, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I inject with Tab then let it rest in a cooler for 50 days.
> 
> Or sometimes I just do what Larry does.


I have to admit that was unexpected. It might be difficult to pull off at a contest too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 14, 2007)

dustaway said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember you do not want your brisket completely tender when you pull it off the cooker if you plan on resting, which is the most important part of cooking a brisket in my opinion.  You want the brisket to have a little bit of resistance when you pull it off the cooker.  It will continue to cook a bit, redistribute juices and tenderize during the resting process.  If you wait until the probe goes in like butter and let it rest for a couple hours, it'll fall apart when you slice it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 21, 2007)

diverdave said:
			
		

> .... I took to 195, wrapped in double foil and put into a cooler for 3 hrs.  It was fantastic.  Everyone thought it was the best they had ever tasted.  In the future I plan on not going over 195 before pulling it off.



That's how I do it....cept for 2 hours


----------



## john pen (Mar 21, 2007)

I was doing 190, then a nice long rest...My last one was left in to 205 (I overslept)..It was good but fell apart when i was slicing it...Im thinking my next one will go to 195 and of course a nice long rest...


----------

